# plitsch platsch



## hazwoo (8. Nov. 2007)

hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin der Hermann und finde dieses Forum toll. Als Gast bin ich schon länger dabei -hier habe ich auch viele Tipps und Anregungen gefunden.

Mit der Technik hier muss ich noch üben - aber es ist wohl wie mit dem Teichbauen - man muss alles mal probieren.

Unser Teich ist aus der Idee entstanden die alte Sandkiste in einen kleinen Teich zu verwandeln und nachdem wir alle Wünsche auf der Liste addiert haben kam das...(siehe Bilder) dabei raus...

Es verändert sich immer noch ein bischen mit Pflanzen, Ufer und Beleuchtung, aber zur Zeit ist Ruhe am und im Teich.

Ach ja - seit 2 Wochen haben ein paar Goldfischchen Asyl erhalten (die wären im Wannen-Teich der Nachbarin erfroren) - die dürfen jetzt bei uns überwintern...

bis dann...


----------



## Joachim (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo und Willkommen Hazwoo!

Da hast du ein sehr schönes Teichprojekt durchgezogen  mir gefäält vor allem die Idee mit der Mauer - aus was ist die eigentlich?
Das du den Goldfischen Asül gewährt hast ist ja löblich, ich hoffe nur für dich und deinen Teich, das es 2 Damen oder 2Herren waren - die vermehren sich sonst wie die Karnickel ...  und könnten dann zum Problem für deinen Teich werden.


----------



## Kolja (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo Hazwoo,

herzlich willkommen hier.

Na da ist ja aus einer kleinen Sandkiste ein großer Teich geworden.

Die Mauer sieht sehr interssant aus. Trennt sie den ganzen hinteren Bereich ab? Und ist sie begeh-/besitzbar? Könnte ich mir schön vorstellen, ein bisschen drauf sitzen und mit den Beinen baumeln.

ps: habe gerade erst im Profil gesehen "Schwimmteich", da brauche ich mich über die Größe ja nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Hawk0210 (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo hazwoo,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im forum und viel spaß hier!!.... 


P.S. Dein Teich sieht spitze aus!!!!


----------



## hazwoo (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

hallo,

danke für die netten Antworten.
Die Mauer trennt den Schwimm- vom Pflanz/Klärbereich und deckt den von der Terassse sichtbaren Bereich der Folie etwas gefälliger ab.
Ist wie eine Trockenmauer nur aufgeschichtet und besteht aus Sandsteinquadern (gibts hier lokal relativ günstig)

Man kann darüber auch laufen und damit den Pflanzbereich gut erreichen oder einfach mal im Schwimmbereich drauf rumlümmeln.
Wie winterhart die oberste Schicht (Frost) ist wird sich zeigen.
Was ich derzeit noch beobachte ist die Wasserhärte und pH-Wert, da sich an den Steinen immer wieder mal Fadenalgen ansiedeln - so ist halt die Natur..
(wir wollten ja explizit keinen Pool)


----------



## Conny (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo,

da habt Ihr ja eine tollen Ersatz für die Sandkiste  
Bei uns fing das genauso an. Ich befürchte, wenn nun alle Wünsche addiert werden, müssten wir ein größeres Grundstück haben :help 

Ach ja und noch ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Huhu,

lieber zu spät als nie.........

Auch von mir noch ein Herzliches Willkommen....

Na das nenn ich mal ne Sandkiste.........Toll gemacht.


LG Chris


----------



## Frank (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo Hermann,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!  

Freut mich immer wieder ganz besonders, das dieses Forum unsere Gäste soweit überzeugen konnte, sich hier zu registrieren und sein Teichprojekt vorzustellen.
Dann können wir ja so schlecht nicht sein.  

Okay, Spaß beiseite ...

was mich interessiert:

a.) mit was hast du deine Mauer errichtet?
b.) ob die obere(n) Schichten dem Eisdruck, bzw. generell dem Frost standhalten. 

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Alex45525 (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Wow,

Deine Mauer ist ganz große Klasse!

Sollte sich unser Teich mal vergrößern, wächst ihm bestimmt auch sowas!

 

.


----------



## fleur (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hi Hermann,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen bei den Teich :crazy 
Über neue Schwimmteichler im Forum freue ich mich besonders.
Deine Anlage und das Drumherum:     paradiesisch !

Die Trockenmauer in meinem "Schwimmteich" steht mittlerweile seit 9 Jahren (obwohl von einer Seite der Kies "drückt"), gelegentlich richte ich die obersten 2 Reihen, wenn Tier und Mensch wieder etwas zu wild waren, das ist alles.

Wenn Dir Dein Schwimmbereich doch mal zu klein werden sollte (wie im Profil angeklungen), kannst Du Dir mal Gedanken über eine Gegenstromanlage machen; die gibt es mit ausreichender Leistung auch zum Einhängen, d.h. ohne nachträgliche Festinstallation (= teurer Riesenaufwand) und natürlich mit "Lecker-Massagedüsen".

liebe Grüße von Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Bine (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hallo Herman 
auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Forum .
Worauf hast du deine Mauer gestellt damit die Steine nicht die Folie durchdrücken ? Ich kann was erkennen aber leider nicht was es ist :? 
Diese Idee ist sehr gut um die Pflanzzone abzutrennen . Somit schafft man auch wieder Platz für Amphibien und Larven


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: plitsch platsch*

Hi Herman
Nen schönen Teich haste da dir hingezaubert. Alle Achtung !! Besonderst gefällt mir ja diese Mauer innerhalb des Teiches.
Ganz schönes Gewicht was da auf der Folie lastet.Hast du keine Angst das dir, trotz Vlies und Styrodurplatten, das Gewicht mit der Zeit (trotzdem) deine Folie beschädigt ??!!
Oder hast du womöglich zusätzlich noch eine Platte betoniert, unter der Folie?
Sag mal was dazu.

Gruß
Werner


----------

